# Who walks or runs?



## Rob Fisher

Who walks or runs now that you have given up the stinkies and can once again breath? Or what do you do to up the heart rate?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

I walk and hike. Living by the mountain I get a weekly 10k hike in. I have very small dogs so I walk them 5k's 3 times a week.

Used to do all that while smoking but now it's far easier to actually get out and do it. I used to be a runner but busted up my knee and haven't gotten back into it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Se.........um.......keeping busy 

Can't run or walk far. Back won't allow it. I have an Orbitrek that I use to up the heart rate, or just watch women's tennis

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Wish I had the time and space and company to run.
for now it's pretty much a 5km with the missus and man's best friend.

Considered getting a treadmill as well but the good ones are kak pricey, perhaps the December elves will squeeze one into the stocking somehow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Started walking with my sons in the evening, about 2,5 km most nights so far, and it’s getting easier as we go along. Going to up the distance in another week or so, knees and ankle allowing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

Never been a runner (think my last run was a 2,4!).

I would really enjoy nice walks but there is nothing decent nearby. My stationary bike has to suffice for now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Walk to the fridge, run to the toilet

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis

I crawl much quicker theses days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Who walks or runs now that you have given up the stinkies and can once again breath? Or what do you do to up the heart rate?
> View attachment 184458


Whoever lives up on top there is very privileged what a wonderful view!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Timwis said:


> I crawl much quicker theses days!



Tequila FTW

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Get enough PT in the salt mine. Get even more steps in when the whips have been freshly soaked in saltwater.


Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Whoever lives up on top there is very privileged what a wonderful view!



Our suburb is awesome! We are surrounded on three sides by cliffs and gorges.... there is only one road in and out of the suburb so it's very safe because we have our own security and dedicated rangers! So walking around the suburb is awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

Never been to SA but a big cricket fan and when i'm keeping fit watching the cricket from my armchair when ever England are touring SA the views that can be seen beyond the various cricket grounds are stunning.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Get enough PT in the salt mine. Get even more steps in when the whips have been freshly soaked in saltwater.
> View attachment 184466
> 
> Regards


How many times do you change shoes a year?


----------



## Resistance

I used to hike alot. The last few years I've went about 5 times,but I work close to a nature reserve for now and

its going to be sad when the project is finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ive started taking walking seriously. I believe if you are too heavy for your knees it is not good to jump into jogging. So I am walking a few kms a day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I'm with @Jean claude Vaaldamme on this one :

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> How many times do you change shoes a year?


Shoes?!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

4 years back one holiday in bloubergstrand, cape town we visited the in laws and on christmas day we decided to go and braai at the beach. Ended up playing some touch rugby on the sand.....5 min later i was flat on my back and it felt like someone stabbed me through the back straight into both lungs! The pain was hectic! 

Since then i have become more active walking around 4km a day and now recently have started cycling 6km in the afternoon raising my heart rate to around 140/150bpm at a speed of 30km/h without any issues! 

I still want to get back into jogging as i used to jog 10km/15km/30km races since i was 14 but now my knees are a bit fragile lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

A car's engine can only do an amount of km's before wear and tear will shut it down.
Your heart is the same. Its just good for a certain amount of beats then it will shut down from wear and tear. So try not no give it more beats than neccesary.
Like in cars where a Merc will last more beats than a Tata, your genes may also determine how many beats you have, how quickly you use them up, is up to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac

Best thing about my Orbitrek (or treadmill or exercise bike ) is that when I get tired, I'm already at home

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

zadiac said:


> Best thing about my Orbitrek (or treadmill or exercise bike ) is that when I get tired, I'm already at home



Yeah agreed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> A car's engine can only do an amount of km's before wear and tear will shut it down.
> Your heart is the same. Its just good for a certain amount of beats then it will shut down from wear and tear. So try not no give it more beats than neccesary.
> Like in cars where a Merc will last more beats than a Tata, your genes may also determine how many beats you have, how quickly you use them up, is up to you



WTH?

A car's engine doesn't get stronger by driving it. It just wears down. A muscle (the heart is one giant muscle) gets stronger from exercise. Muscles get weaker from not exercising. I agree to not overdo it, but you can exercise your whole life long and not wear it out. Just keep it fit and it will last you a hundred years or more.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

zadiac said:


> WTH?
> 
> A car's engine doesn't get stronger by driving it. It just wears down. A muscle (the heart is one giant muscle) gets stronger from exercise. Muscles get weaker from not exercising. I agree to not overdo it, but you can exercise your whole life long and not wear it out. Just keep it fit and it will last you a hundred years or more.


Your heart needs no exercise, it works 24/7 from when you still in the womb. Exercise does not make it stronger it enlarge it. Overweight people’s hearts work harder and they get enlarge hearts not live to 100. Same with athletes. The normal guy that eat healthy and do nothing, lives the longest


----------



## StompieZA

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Your heart needs no exercise, it works 24/7 from when you still in the womb. Exercise does not make it stronger it enlarge it. Overweight people’s hearts work harder and they get enlarge hearts not live to 100. Same with athletes. The normal guy that eat healthy and do nothing, lives the longest



https://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/guide/exercise-healthy-heart#1



> Your heart is a muscle, and it gets stronger and healthier if you lead an active life. It's never too late to start exercising, and you don't have to be an athlete. Even taking a brisk walk for 30 minutes a day can make a big difference.
> 
> Once you get going, you'll find it pays off. People who don't exercise are almost twice as likely to get heart disease as people who are active.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Clouds4Days

Certain posts in this thread make me question the future of this world 

Haven't Ran in about 9 years but used to Run around 5km a day every morning, it took me months to get fit where I could sprint the entire 5km and I shat it all down the drain and stopped completely. 

I dont think i will ever get to that space again and now it's just a memory.
But it was fun while it lasted.
Always good to Run in a group, makes it more enjoyable and also competitive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Wanted to go for my walk tonight but I’ll need a Zodiac inflatable and an umbrella to go around the route, and it’s too cold for swimming, so tomorrow is another day. 

Just happy that we are being blessed with the rain, now only if I can wish it for those areas that really need it to break the drought.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

StompieZA said:


> https://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/guide/exercise-healthy-heart#1



I rest my case.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

rogue zombie said:


> Ive started taking walking seriously. I believe if you are too heavy for your knees it is not good to jump into jogging. So I am walking a few kms a day.


 Try cycling.its easier on your knees if the bike is set up properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Shoes?!
> 
> Regards


Yup shoes. That kinda mileage per day I should think 3pairs a year???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Get enough PT in the salt mine. Get even more steps in when the whips have been freshly soaked in saltwater.
> View attachment 184466
> 
> Regards


This is at work with enough time to spare till knock off.
And 4 broken pairs of shoes later

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> Yup shoes. That kinda mileage per day I should think 3pairs a year???


Shoes, like cars, I use till the wheels drop off and then buy a new pair. Spend a bit more in a good pair of shoes but worth every cent. 



Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Resistance said:


> Try cycling.its easier on your knees if the bike is set up properly.


 
Yip, I'm looking into bikes. Bike lanes everywhere here, so looks like a good option.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz

Back when my knees allowed I ran marathons... I now often take my boys through the braamfontein spruit in a Sunday cycle, on every alternate Sunday I walk from the golf cart to the green!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After a long break in walking due to a rough bacterial issue I think I picked up at Inanda Dam I should be back on the road today! Also on a new diet with 3,5kg's down so far... check my FitChef lunch today! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Unfortunately a nasty fall cut me short of 20km

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 192597
> 
> Unfortunately a nasty fall cut me short of 20km



Sorry about that... not kewl.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the diet and walking @Rob Fisher !
And on the 3.5kg

It’s great preparation for a reunion some day so we can eat several BIG plates of chips!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Congrats on the diet and walking @Rob Fisher !
> And on the 3.5kg
> 
> It’s great preparation for a reunion some day so we can eat several BIG plates of chips!!



@Silver I'm only a few days into the FitChef 21 day challenge and already I'm climbing the walls... I so want a Jalapeno Fillet with chips and pepper sauce... I guess it's an added bonus for my diet that they are closed... 

So far the meals have been pretty good but the Sunday Roast which was the "Chicken Dinner" was just awful!

So yes at our next reunion it will be chips, chips and more chips!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silver I'm only a few days into the FitChef 21 day challenge and already I'm climbing the walls... I so want a Jalapeno Fillet with chips and pepper sauce... I guess it's an added bonus for my diet that they are closed...
> 
> So far the meals have been pretty good but the Sunday Roast which was the "Chicken Dinner" was just awful!
> 
> So yes at our next reunion it will be chips, chips and more chips!
> View attachment 192603



Music to my ears

And those chips you posted in the pic look awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Well, most time I walk to the toilet, but sometimes I have to run! 

Sorry Uncle Rob, I just had to.
I'll see myself out now...

*runs away*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

